# Griggs Reservoir



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

I was just curious to see if anyone has caught anything at Griggs with some size to it? I have been fishing there for a couple of weeks, since it is close to home, and haven't caught anything over 3lbs. I would really like to get into some big cats over there, but I think I am wasting my time. Thanks for the info ahead of time.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Griggs is home for me, too. Luckily, I just like to get out on the water and catfish. If you're in a boat, try north of the Hayden Run Rd bridge. This year I've found some nice channels (4-7#) in deeper holes with current using fresh shad.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't catch much over 7-8 pounds from Griggs or Oshay. Most are 16-22 inches. I don't know why they don't run bigger, it is a fertile sytem. Most fish species grow very well in this environment.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What baits do you guys generally use in Griggs?? Thanks


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Fresh shad.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree the size in Griggs and O'shay is kinda weird, I have yet to get one over 9#. I also have a hard time finding good size shad in that strech also, maybe that has something to do with it???? Or maybe Im just bad at catching shad???? There are definatly a good population over 3#'s though, try upsizing bait I will go from using a small chunk of shad to using a whole one if all im gettin are "ski's" (small fish that I "Ski" on top of the water bringing them in )


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info...you guys ever use bluegill??


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Last November I was catching 10lbers regularly at Oshay. I don't know if it was the time of year or what. This year I have yet to pull anything out over 6lbs. I go to Griggs almost daily, and just haven't seen the results I would like to. I am using chicken breast, shrimp, crawlers, and shad. Most of the time I end up getting skunked. I just don't know now what I am doing wrong. I went to Alum the other night, and same thing. I caught one channel about 3lbs, and a turtle. I guess I am just cursed.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Shad for me too. I trash at least 2 $30+ cast nets per season.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Hey Steele, You would probably catch more shad if you held on to the right rope. LOL! Nice job on Saturday. 

I typically catch bigger shad at Oshay than anywhere else. Winter kill wasn't bad this year, so we have been getting lots of larger shad. As far as size goes for channels, i would be curious to hear what a professional has to say about the sizes in Oshay and Griggs. Largest channel I have seen in Oshay was 11lbs. Just doesn't make sense to me. Seems like you should be able to get some 15-16lbers out of these lakes. 

Don't really have any helfpul info on Griggs for ya though. I would definitley stick to fresh shad though. Works well on all lakes I have fished.


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

iv had good luck at griggs at the botom of the dam with shad and bass minows. iv seen nice size come out of there with chubs


----------

